# Sublimation Mugs - tape leaving marks



## artinprogress (Nov 1, 2007)

I am having trouble with ink marks on dye sub mugs. I am using wraps and (don't laugh) a kiln. The images are turning out great, however, there seems to be black -gray shadow forming around the tape. 

I;m thinking that i am getting ink on my fingers from the transfer and then unsing the tape. I have tried washing my hands and being careful and still getting marks. 

Any suggestions? 

By the way I have found the forums to be a great source - thanks for sharing all the experience!


----------



## XYLisa (Jan 20, 2008)

might try using latex gloves if your fingers are oily


----------



## gorgall (Feb 21, 2006)

What temp are you doing them at?


----------



## artinprogress (Nov 1, 2007)

400 deg, and about 15 mins. (14 was not long enough) Could try latex....


----------



## LEO (Oct 10, 2006)

I have found that even the green or blue heat tape leaves a discoloration. I have switched to the blue painters tape but I still do not tape to the sides of the mug itself.
I wrap the transfer and at each edge tape partially down each side and attach to bottom of mug ( wrap around to bottom).
Then you can secure by using the blue tape to tape the blow out sheet snugly.
No tape touches the sides of the mug anywhere.
I do 400* for 15 miniutes for first mug and 30 sec for each additional mug.

LEO


----------



## personal2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Not laughing but smiling because I too will be using wraps. I just cannot decide where to get the items that I need. I got my heat press through bestblanks but they are east coast. I found novachrome.com who also carries sublimation products. Is there a difference between the two?

Can I go to best buy to by the c88 epson or will I have to order that? 

Are these inks messy? Should I be getting the bulk or just the regular? I saw something about a bulk attachment.

How are you pricing these mugs? FLat rate or by design that is being requested?

I like how mugs are shipped in sets of 36. How much should shipping run to ship these cases though? Is it a lot?

Sorry for all the questions. I didn't realize that the mugs needed this special ink. I just assumed that all I needed was the wrap and transfer paper...like transfers for t-shirts. Now I have a decent order yet not enough equipment...or shall I say, I am trying to provide a quote.


----------



## artinprogress (Nov 1, 2007)

Being new myself I can only help on some stuff. I have the epson 1400 printer - more $ but worth it b/c i have heard people using mugs and the c88 having problems with spots. I have been charging 10-12 each mug for individual orders - custom with name or photograph. I do have one customer who wants over 100 mugs - I have not finalized the order yet but I think I will have them outsourced. Have not found a place to do this yet .. any suggestions... 

I have also done the stainless steel mugs they are great. Pricy but worth it I think. Have not sold any of those. 

Shipping was not as bad as I though. I use Johnson Plastics. Only b/c I purchased my printer inks from them and they have great service. I have called them several times with newbie questions - talk to Kevin. Step by step with color matching ect... Good Luck


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

There are suppliers that offer free shipping. Tile and mugs are heavy and cost a lot to ship. Find a supplier that offers free shipping and order enough to hit their minimum. Coastal Business is one, and they have a very reasonable minimum.

I had a 1400 and it had the same spotting problems seen on the C88. The problem develops over time if you use the printer a lot. These are consumer grade printers and just not designed for heavy usage. I guess it depends on how much you print. My 1400 only lasted 6 months. We've since upgraded to a 4880. Epson replaced the 1400, but still....

We do shows and there is nothing worse than spending $2000 to do a show just to find out your printer doesn't want to work that weekend. Not to mention the hundreds of dollars in wasted ink doing head cleaning after head cleaning trying to get one decent print.


----------



## personal2 (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks will check them out. As far as outsourcing, I am new but I will send you some info from someone who contacted me recently.


----------



## personal2 (Aug 5, 2007)

what is the difference between the sublimation and chromablast? I really like coastal's site....the free shipping helps!


----------



## awksc (Jan 16, 2007)

Conde does wholesale order fufillment services. they also carry a product called dye-trans spray, you could try in lieu of the tape.


----------



## rrc62 (Jun 2, 2007)

Chromablast is heat transfer technology. Image is printed to a polymer sheet and then transfered to the shirt. It is absolutely NOT sublimation, despite how they advertise it. They pitch it as sublimation for cotton because it is supposed to leave zero hand. It does leave some hand.

Sublimation dyes the polyester coated surface of what you are printing. It leaves zero hand on shirts and the image is breathable. The only downside to sublimation is the setup cost, but it will produce the best quality product.


----------



## yourlogomugs (May 12, 2015)

make sure your hand are clean. you could be getting ink on your fingers and then applying it under the tape


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

I use the smallest pieces of tape I can get away with and try to grab the paper first and pop the tape of with the paper. If I have to pick at the tape with my finger with the poly coating hot, it sometimes leaves a mark. I like coastal for mugs to. US Cutter has a flat rate shipping of $9or10 bucks. combined with their low mug price it comes out very competitive if you order a few cases+.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

yourlogomugs said:


> make sure your hand are clean. you could be getting ink on your fingers and then applying it under the tape


Just thought I'd mention...the thread is from 2008


----------

